# Star Clipper Cruise to Caribbean



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi,

We just returned from our 10th Anniversary cruise of the Grenadines aboard Star Clipper Cruises and I added a few pics to my profile.

<<Obligatory fashion topic>>

Even though much of the islands are depressed economically, every school aged child I saw was well dressed, groomed and bahaved.

Foxy Brown here ain't bad either!!

Link to album

So as a public service, if you are planning a trip or just curious, I offer myself as a resource for all things Barbados, Grenada to Martinique and back as a first time cruiser and visitor to the islands.


----------



## fat paul (Aug 26, 2008)

I have noticed the school uniforms in the islands to be very charming. On St. Thomas the kids were all wearing bow ties the last time I was there. There is an air of civility and self respect that runs thru the people of the islands. St. Thomas and St. marteen are my favorite places on earth. Glad you enjoyed your trip, hope you have many more.
cheers, fat paul


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks FP, I'm sure we will be back!!

Here's a review I published on Trip Advisor for a hotel we stayed in....

https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse...-Christ_Church_Barbados.html#CHECK_RATES_CONT

And videos on youtube of the ship, steel band and Jockey Club...


----------

